# Rockets sign Sura and Ward!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/2726398

Finally, the PG signing we've been longing for! I'm happy 'cuz I was just expecting Ward, but we get Sura too!
I payed attention to Sura when he was with Golden State, and he was a great role player. He's a pesky defender, runs around the court, and can score pretty well too. Don't judge him too much with his time in Atlanta 'cuz, well, he was in Atlanta... that triple-double thing should tell us more about his all-around game rather than his selfishness, 'cuz he really ain't a selfish player.

Great great signings, now bring in Mutumbo for Pike or sign another C and we'll be set!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

So I guess Mike Wilks is gone? Damn, I liked him...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I am happy with the signing of Sura, everyone pretty much knew Gumby would offer Ward a contract some time this summer but these are still two solid acquisitions. 

What I like about Sura is that he really knows how to move the ball, and swing it aroud the perimeter. He isn't a great 3PT shooter, but he did have a season where he made 122 treys so he is capable. His FG% is another problem, not a great spot up shooter, but we already have Ming, McGrady, Taylor, Howard and JJackson to carry the scoring load. Plus Sura is 6'5, and his height combined with McGrady's gives the Rockets the biggest backcourt in the league. I expect Sura to start because he knows how to get the ball to the open man and is a solid ball-handler.

Ward is a great defender and can knock down treys, him and Lue will be battling for the backup PG spot.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Im glad the rockets got a good player in bob sura he was a clutch player in atlanta he should be really good for us. And ward should be a good addition for us have not seen him play much. I know everyone in New York loved the guy. Houston should feel the same way.

Now we have to get a back up for Yao and we will be ready for the season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sura is a great pickup. How much did he get paid, and for how long?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> Im glad the rockets got a good player in bob sura he was a clutch player in atlanta he should be really good for us. And ward should be a good addition for us have not seen him play much. I know everyone in New York loved the guy. Houston should feel the same way.
> 
> Now we have to get a back up for Yao and we will be ready for the season.


It looks like Deke/Piatkoski a done deal, but ......

yes. if Ward and Sura salary < $4M.
no, if Ward and Sura salary > $4M

exception: Bulls want more players.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

It feels like Sura was a bonus....this is cool tho man....like hito said...a backup center and its time to roll.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> So I guess Mike Wilks is gone? Damn, I liked him...


I was hoping Mark Jackson would come back too, it was fun having him around


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i am excited


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

contract details?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,it's really good news for Rockets.at least we have a a "decent"PG now,and he can play as the backup for T-MAC.so now obviously what we need is a backup for Yao.heard Mutombo is on the way?


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

most likley but ya never no but it looks like a done deal :yes: please let him come lol


----------



## ms200402 (May 2, 2004)

why not you guys forget Ward? He was/will a key player in
JVG's system. His understanding match, 3's percentage and
defense will help us more. The best role for Sura is a swing 
backup for backcourt. and 
LU + Pia for DM, 
nearly perfect team!


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Sura is a great pickup. How much did he get paid, and for how long?


It hasn't been revealed yet. When I find out, I'll definitely report both he and Ward's contracts.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Hi. First time posting on the Rockets forum. I'm asking 'cause things tend to get lost real easily on the NBA page. 

I'm happy for Houston, good pick-ups. But does anybody think Sura is as much insurance for Jim Jackson as anything else? (Yes, I realize the former is a 1/2 and the latter a 3/2, at least as projected). JJ set career high in minutes and played 82 games last year. While it wasn't a "career year", honestly it was a lot better than one could expect from guy who could accurately be described as a soon-to-be 34-year-old journeyman. I'm not bagging on him, he's a nice player. And with Yao & McGrady it's not like the Rockets need to surround them with stars. But I think maybe Van Gundy/management aren't counting on a repeat from Jackson of last year's production. 

If the wheels completely fell off, they'd still have Ward/Lue at the point, Sura at off guard and move T-Mac to the 3.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats a good point Kawika, I like to think that Jackson will be able to repeat last season for a few more years, but that may be too optimistic. No injuries yet, and 34 isnt _that_ old, so hopefully he will give us a few more years. I do think it is very good that we do have insurance and have the ability to start sura and put tmac at the 3, and hopefully Nachbar will step it up next year.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Contract information*

Haven't been able to find any specific figures, but I do know that Sura was signed to a 4 year deal, and Ward to a 3 year deal. They took up most of the MLE.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2727658



> The Rockets, who now have 13 players under contract for the coming season, signed Ward to a three-year deal and Sura to a four-year contract by using most of their $4.9 million mid-level exception. The two have 19 years of combined experience in the NBA, and they spent 1991-94 together at Florida State.


Most, not all. I'm guessing Sura got about 3mil/yr and Ward about 1.5mil/yr

Cool fact that they were college teammates too


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Ward about 1.5mil/yr


I doubt Ward got that much, his contract probably starts around $1 million with small increases.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> G Bob Sura can't shoot, but fortunately his new team, the Rockets, won't ask him to. What Sura does well is handle the ball, pass and rebound, and that's what the Rockets need from him. *Sura is the favorite to beat out PGs Charlie Ward and Tyronn Lue for the starting job* because he should be a good complement to C Yao Ming and SG Tracy McGrady, especially on the glass. The Rockets lost one of the best rebounding guards in the league when they traded PG Steve Francis to the Magic, but Sura is as good as Francis on the boards and averaged 8.3 rebounds in 27 games with the Hawks last season.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=insidedishcelticsinteres&prov=tsn&type=lgns


----------

